# Spreader



## bryankloos (Aug 1, 2019)

Hey all,

Time to upgrade my Scott's edgegaurd. 
What's then consensus on spreaders. I have about 15k on a slope. It gets used a lot. 
Bang for the buck and dream machine opinions needed.
Thanks!


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Used lesco 50 or 80lb spreader would be a great idea. I've heard good things about the earthway spreaders as well.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

my only experience w/ a commercial spreader is the 80lb lesco. ive only had it 8mo or so but i love it. my dream spreader would be the andersons 2000sr, but its pretty hard to find used and i cant justify spending $900 for it....yet!


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Earthway 2170.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

+1 for Earthway


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Sorry to hijack but seems relevant: what are the main differences between a cheap and a quality spreader? Is it durability and carry capacity? Even-ness of spread? What does it allow you to do that a cheap spreader doesn't?


----------



## k-man21 (Apr 29, 2020)

Would like to hear an answer as well. Have about 20k sq ft I'm working with.

You guys mention Earthway, what model?


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

k-man21 said:


> Would like to hear an answer as well. Have about 20k sq ft I'm working with.
> 
> You guys mention Earthway, what model?


2170 for a big lawn. 
Whatever spreader anyone upgrades to, make sure it has pneumatic tires. Much easier to push through thick lawns.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

I have the 2 of the Earthway 2050P. I like it. 10in pneumatic tires. I got the 2nd one for 30 bucks on clearance. 
I do wish i had the 2170. 13in tires would definitely be better.


----------



## srogue (Nov 6, 2019)

Been pretty happy with my Titan I got around Christmas for 100 bucks. Basically the same design as the earthway 2150.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

The Spyker spreader looks to be a really good spreader. Earthway is a good one and Agri-Fab has one on Amazon for $152 model 45-0462. 13" tires, big hopper, I've seen some good reviews on the You Tubes.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

I just picked up an Earthway 2600A at Walmart (free 2 day shipping) for $126. I was in the same situation as you. Had a Scott's Edge guard Mini which is complete garbage. Can't even get an even spread.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Earthway-2600A-Plus-Commercial-40-Pound-Capacity-Seed-and-Fertilizer-Spreader/34021936?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=1187


----------



## bryankloos (Aug 1, 2019)

Seems the Lesco ones are crazy expensive. I really like the 50LB unit they have but at ~$300... ouch.
I just need something that can handle about 50 lb and get me an even and consistent spread.

The Earthways do look nice, but oh that Lesco....


----------



## npompei (Sep 8, 2019)

I may get flack for this but picked up this Meyer Hot Shot spreader last month and it is a freaking beast! I've got 30k and my smaller Earth n Way spreader just wasn't up to the task. This spreader is mainly used for salt spreading but after plenty of research I found it is a 'regular' spreader. They just market it for salt applications. I've pushed a few diff models and this thing is the cats nuts. It has a push button shut off that slams the opening shut and the same when opening. Huge tires, ZERO and I mean ZERO handle movement. That was my grip with the Earth n Way spreader was that the handles would give side to side even with a small amount in the hopper. Not with this thing. And so far I've only been using about 16lbs or so of Urea , so small amounts and it handles it great. About to lay down 90lbs of fert tomorrow and I can't wait to load it up and turn the dial up to really spread!

Found it on FB marketplace for $150. Don't think for that price you'd find something more sturdy, easy to push and use. Came with a rain cover and grid insert as well as an edge type shield that keeps it from shooting far. That's more for the salt so I took it off so it broadcasts further.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

@npompei 
Cats nuts.....LOL. It looks like a stout spreader along with ATV tire, ideal colors for a Steelers fan...booooo! Will have to check them out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

have you searched craiglist or FB marketplace for a used Lesco? There always seems to be some of those or Earthway available.


----------



## erickdaniels (Jun 29, 2018)

srogue said:


> Been pretty happy with my Titan I got around Christmas for 100 bucks. Basically the same design as the earthway 2150.


^+1


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Keep Search on FB market place it took me some time bu pick up lesco 80 lb for $70 2 weeks ago. I have scott elite use for 1 season will try to sell it.


----------



## bryankloos (Aug 1, 2019)

Ok... seems I'm either spending $300 on a 50lb Lesko or the 2170. The other option is $150 on a 2050.

FB Market is full of crap and I need it sooner than later so I will purchase new.

Which way to go?


----------



## npompei (Sep 8, 2019)

LawnDetail said:


> @npompei
> Cats nuts.....LOL. It looks like a stout spreader along with ATV tire, ideal colors for a Steelers fan...booooo! Will have to check them out. Thanks for sharing.


Lol def NOT a Stillers fan! I may be from PA but I'm from the good part of PA! Haha.

Don't be too impatient, I waited a week or two and did countless searches. One should hopefully pop up for ya!


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

bryankloos said:


> Ok... seems I'm either spending $300 on a 50lb Lesko or the 2170. The other option is $150 on a 2050.
> 
> FB Market is full of crap and I need it sooner than later so I will purchase new.
> 
> Which way to go?


What about the 2150? It has smaller capacity at 50#, but better build than the 2050 (I've owned both). Thought I would miss the capacity, but now I prefer portioning out granulars in smaller amounts so I'm pushing less weight up and down hill.


----------



## bryankloos (Aug 1, 2019)

Strangely when I google the 2150 I see several options at wildly different pricing.

Thoughts?


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

bryankloos said:


> Ok... seems I'm either spending $300 on a 50lb Lesko or the 2170. The other option is $150 on a 2050.
> 
> FB Market is full of crap and I need it sooner than later so I will purchase new.
> 
> Which way to go?


Go with the Lesko, that's where your hearts at.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@bryankloos be careful if the offer looks too good to be true.

Fyi, I'm moving this to the equipment folder.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I know everyone loves the Lesco spreaders nowadays but don't forget to look at Spyker spreader either. I've had mine for over 10 years now and it's still like brand new.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

I've used my Echo RB-60 twice and it's worlds ahead of my old Scotts Edgeguard. 10k lawn.

No streaking, nice tires, feels sturdy. Time will tell, but it has a 5 yr warranty. And it matches my PAS 225!

https://www.homedepot.com/p/ECHO-60-lbs-Heavy-Duty-Spreader-RB-60/311319950


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

I had a 2150 and sold it to get an 80 lb Lesco. Lesco is much better imo. Got the 2150 for 15 bucks because it was advertised as broken... there was a missing cotter pin so the gear box wouldn't spin the impeller. Fixed it and sold it for 75. Bought a lesco for 50. You can definitely find deals on Facebook. Also, check out prizelawn's SS bigfoot model.


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

Love my Brinly. Easy to push, doesn't clog, well constructed.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I have the Earthway 2170. its very well made and holds tons of product which is a great feature. spreading patterns is a little off and i have not been able to REALLY dial it in. that said i use it without any problems so i'm probably being a little too picky. the downside is cost. it was a splurge purchase. if value for money is high on your priority list, i would suggest you check out agrifab. i have other agrifab products and have been satisfied.


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

I have the Earthway 2150. it is much better than my Scotts. If I had to do it all over.. I think I would have gone with Spyker Model# P20-5010


----------



## ahur (Oct 4, 2019)

Any thoughts on Chapin Spreaders? I want to upgrade from my Scotts Mini, but I can't find the items mentioned so far available near me, but I can find Chapin.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

bryankloos said:


> Strangely when I google the 2150 I see several options at wildly different pricing.
> 
> Thoughts?


Wow, they have gone up quite a bit in price. I bought about year and half ago for 185. The Brinly referenced by Buster above looks exactly the same for less. Might be same manufacturer.


----------



## wryt01 (Dec 10, 2019)

I have a spyker s60-8020, makes spreading a little easier across my lawn.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Don't forget that if you are also looking for a sprayer solution, the Lesco 80lb readily accepts the Spreadermate drop-in sprayer.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

ScottieBones said:


> bryankloos said:
> 
> 
> > Strangely when I google the 2150 I see several options at wildly different pricing.
> ...


A lot of these bucket style spreaders are actually made by Earthway.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

Home Depot has the below Chapin for $145 right now online. Looks like a beast. Very few reviews. Only complaints I found was that the last pound or so of fert has a hard time getting through the hopper.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Chapin-70-lbs-Contractor-Turf-Spreader-82050C/312440693


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I have the Brinly P20 spreader and I'm liking it so far.


----------



## bryankloos (Aug 1, 2019)

Just an update... I felt like gambling and purchased the $58 2150 from caneman in the pic above. I was charged by PayPal and the seller was prompt to reply. They are in China and sent me tracking info last night. Soooo, this should be interesting. If it sucks or is a knockoff I'm going to buy the stainless Lesco and not think about things for 20 years... if a decent unit shows up from China I will have bought some time... either way I'll report back with updates as they come in.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## 2018stanleycup (Mar 31, 2020)

I upgraded from my scotts spreader to the spyker p20-5010. I wish I would have done it sooner, well worth the money.


----------



## bryankloos (Aug 1, 2019)

Update: The $58 2150 has shipped from China today per the tracking info I was provided. Keep in mind, the $58 sale price included shipping from China... I have no idea what to expect (especially knowing the 2150 is Made In America). Maybe they will send me a framed picture of a 2150? I"ll update once this thing clears customs!


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Interesting...


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

bryankloos said:


> Update: The $58 2150 has shipped from China today per the tracking info I was provided. Keep in mind, the $58 sale price included shipping from China... I have no idea what to expect (especially knowing the 2150 is Made In America). Maybe they will send me a framed picture of a 2150? I"ll update once this thing clears customs!


Pretty sure it's a scam... they got me to :roll:

What they do is send a phony "small packet" package to USPS from China Post. This package goes to an unknown address in the US. When you don't receive it and dispute it the seller will show the USPS tracking as delivered and PayPal will take their side because USPS will only tell the sender the destination address due to privacy concerns. You might as well start laying the ground work with PayPal. Thankfully the spreader I bought weights 122 pounds and USPS doesn't deliver anything over 70 pounds. We'll get through this together 😂. Will keep you updated.


----------



## bryankloos (Aug 1, 2019)

I knew it was a long shot. 
Started the claim with PayPal. 
I guess we will see how that goes &#128556;

I was hoping for a knockoff but suck is life.

Doubtful PayPal will be much help.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

Walk behind spreader comparison chart.

https://mkrittenhouse.com/ca/downloads/dl/file/id/1593/walk_behind_spreader_comparison_chart.pdf

I have a Lesco 120 lb. drop spreader and needed a new sash chain and notice the design is virtually identical to the Spyker, owned by Brinly-Hardy Company. I ended up buying a new sash chain from Spyker, same part number as the Lesco. The chart says the Lesco, now owned by SiteOne via the John Deere Landscape Supply acquisition, is manufactured in China, the Spyker in USA.

The broadcast spreaders don't seem to be as similar.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Grass Clippins said:


> What they do is send a phony "small packet" package to USPS from China Post. This package goes to an unknown address in the US. When you don't receive it and dispute it the seller will show the USPS tracking as delivered and PayPal will take their side because USPS will only tell the sender the destination address due to privacy concerns.


Wow, that's wild.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

The Spyker spreads it all. To bad that chart didn't include price. Thanks for the post, very helpful.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

npompei said:


> LawnDetail said:
> 
> 
> > @npompei
> ...


Hopefully that means you're a fan of the good guys. Fly Eagles Fly!!


----------



## alter_nate (Nov 14, 2019)

PNW_George said:


> Walk behind spreader comparison chart.
> 
> https://mkrittenhouse.com/ca/downloads/dl/file/id/1593/walk_behind_spreader_comparison_chart.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comparison chart, George! 
Also I haven't known that Lesco parts could be replaced Spyker, that's pretty handy.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

The pro level spyker spreadres also have a pattern adjustment in them that lets you adjust for uneven throw (accuway), and all metal gears with a lifetime warranty. That includes the Ergo-pro. They are pricy, but will last forever, and you can buy parts for them easily.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

[/quote]

Thanks for the comparison chart, George! 
Also I haven't known that Lesco parts could be replaced Spyker, that's pretty handy.
[/quote]

I only checked the Drop Spreader and not all the part numbers are the same but many are. I'm not sure if the same is true for the Broadcast Spreaders.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> Grass Clippins said:
> 
> 
> > What they do is send a phony "small packet" package to USPS from China Post. This package goes to an unknown address in the US. When you don't receive it and dispute it the seller will show the USPS tracking as delivered and PayPal will take their side because USPS will only tell the sender the destination address due to privacy concerns.
> ...


Praise Glory I got my $69.95 back! Just got the refund email from PayPal. Won't make that mistake again. Jiang XioHe and Cader Videsh can suck it. @bryankloos Have you heard back from PayPal yet? If they give you any grief I may be able to help you out.


----------



## bryankloos (Aug 1, 2019)

So the company sent me two facemasks... Not even N95. 
I went back and forth with them and they said they would give me a partial refund.
I put my foot down and said I wanted a full refund and they finally agreed, but said it would take 10 days.
Today is I think 12. So I'll go back to paypal.
The problem with paypal is that their system wont let me reopen the claim and I cant get in touch with customer service due to covid staffing issues... So, Im in the waiting phase. Once I get a live person at Paypal I'll probably make some progress towards the refund.

In the interim I purchased the 80lb stainless Lesco to ease my troubled mind. Just spread some urea and iron before yesterdays rain... Many lessons learned here.

I'll report back with updates as they happen!

Glad you made it to the finish line.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Anyone heard of Precision spreaders? Found one at Steins for a good price. Like to shop local when possible.


----------

